# can a standalone tivo be hacked like my HDVR2?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

If I were to go back to cable and get a standalone Tivo, could I use some of the same hacks (HMO, networking, etc) like I use on my HDVR2 DirecTivo? What model would be best to use if this is possible?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

they are all available on a S2 standalone anyway.
HMO Tivo to go and more.
No real need to hack one


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Except maybe Tivoserver.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivo go back takes its place


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Can it stream DVD rips or just "tivo shows"?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think it converts anything to .tivo but I could be wrong.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> No real need to hack one


Except networking with a DTivo The OP has 3 with much upgraded drives that could be used as servers?


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

Can you transfer files from PC to Tivo (and vic versa) on the standalone - TCD540080?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, the "540" series standalones come equipped with TivoToGo which you use in connection with TivoDeskTop software on your PC to transfer programs between the units.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

rbautch said:


> Can it stream DVD rips or just "tivo shows"?


You can play any properly formatted MPEG2.


----------

